# Interloc steelaufbau



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2011)

Kaum vom gardasee zurück gehts auch schon wieder in die garage. Da mich einige zu einem aufbaufred schon richtiggehend gedrängt haben,
danke berlin_mtbler, ist es nun soweit.

Mein zweites stahlprojekt ist im gange und heute bei meinem freien tag hab ich dann mal etwas angefangen zu schrauben.

Für den rahmen bedanke ich mich bei zingel und singlestoph.

Der rahmen wird noch ein bisschen mit autolack ausgebessert. Ansonsten sieht der rahmen wirklich hübsch aus.

Das projekt sollte nich zu teuer ausfallen, da ich erst gerade ein neues rocky element für mich auf- und umgebaut habe.

Einige teile werde ich aus meiner restekiste verwenden und einige teile halt eben gebraucht ersteigern.

Laufräder, lenker, vorbau, kassette, pneus, sattel, pedalen hab ich noch von vorher. 

Es werden gute und altbewärte parts für den aufbau drangebaut.

Da die meisten den rhamen ja schon kennen, verzichte ich auf ein bild des rahmens. Das gesamtbild erscheint, wenn ich dann fertig bin.

Verzeiht mir bitte teils die bilder die ich mache...bin eben nicht so fotorisch begabt.

Heir mal der anfang:

Weisser gestrippter SLR 123g (mal ein selbstversuch in weiss) vielleicht werde ich ihn dann mit einem weissen alcantaraleder beziehen.





Dazu kommen die eggbeater SL pedalen mit blauen federn.





Und heute schonmal an den rahmen montiert: die race face deus kurbel in weiss mit dem originalen turbine 32er kettenblatt. Eventuell kommt da noch ein 34 drauf.





Weitere teile sind im anmarsch. Hoffe dann auch der steuersatz.
Habe nun schon einige male probleme mit ebay verkäufer gehabt.

wünsch euch allen einen schönen abend.

greets onkel_doc


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Mai 2011)

weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Habs mir schon gedacht, dass du der erste besucher sein wirst
Alels zu seiner zeit. Bin erst mal diese woche wieder in bern und muss warten bis zum wochenende. Und da gehts dann auch noch an die bikedays nach solothurn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

ich bin gespannt... wird sicher huebsch


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Nopain

Gutes resultat in riva...musste noch bergauf für dich platz machen...komme links...

Das projekt wird sich mehrheitlich am wochenende abspielen, da ich eben unter der woche in bern am arbeiten bin. Werde mir mühe geben daraus was gutes aufzubauen.

Startest du auch in solothurn???


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

ja,... musste halt ein bissle viel rufen. aber ich hab mich bemueht keinen in abgrund zu draengen  
5:21h ist ok,... aber aus block A+ waeren 15min weniger locker drin gewesen... weniger wegen dem dauer-ueberholen, das lernt man bei 24h rennen (alte sprinterweisheit: und ist das loch auch noch so klein... ein vorderrad passt immer rein ).
eher weil ich NIE eine gruppe hatte, wenn dann mal so ~10 leute die gelutsch haben...
ganz bitter war der letzte anstieg... alle 15minuten mal wieder jemand zum ueberholen... das pusht halt leider auch net, wenn man da alleine hochkurbelt...
aber die abfahrt war dann exquisit! top2botom keiner im weg... war DAS GEIL!

solothurn? ne, am woe heiratet mein bruder... die naechsten stops sind:
- offenburg 
- finale ligure
- masters xc dm

aber mehr bilder vom rahmen haste doch sicher


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wären auch noch 10min weniger drin gelegen...ronda picola. Der erste anstieg wurde zur schiebepassage umfunktioniert. hatte da schonmal den ersten dicken hals.

Na ja und dann bei den abfahrten...ich weiss ned wo einige biken gelernt haben.

Das problem bei startblock C 

Na klar hab ich da noch bilder...aber dann is ja wohl das beste schon durch von allem.

Werde mich bemühen noch eines reinzustellen, da ja die meisten den rahmen schon kennen.

Ach ja das gewicht des rahmens ist ca 2000g-2030g.
Für ein *highbudget* projekt schon ok.

Für dich wären doch die schweizer marathons noch was???
Meine nächsten rennen sind dann

Eventuell mein erstes XC rennen in solothurn
Monte generoso
Estevayer le lac
Schaffhausen

Ach ja und nächste woche gehts ins winschgau zur trainingswoche mit meiner freundin. 5 Tage lockeres biken ohne stress.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

zu den dh/laeufern: da hab ich auch ein paar als rennradfahrer beschimpft 

klar sind schweizer marathons was... swiss bike masters ist fest eingeplant und grand raid ist au "angedacht". monte generose waere auch nett,... aber da haben wir deutsche meisterschaft 

2kg fuer stahl... wer leichtbau will nimmt (meist) eh was anderes...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Habe noch was gefunden für diejenigen die ein rahmenbild möchten

Interloc Steel Frame





und noch in der totalen





Ach ja noch was...flaschenhalter wurde gegen tune ausgetauscht...

wünsch allen einen schönen tag


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

huebsch  aber der flaschenhalter passt net


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Das training lässt bei mir leider nur eher strecken bis ca 70km zu. Klar könnte ich längere strecken fahren aber das resultat is dann nimmer so schön anzusehen.
184er von insgesammt 784 startenden mit na ja bescheidenen 3:02h

Mit meinem element war ich da natürlich im vorteil gegenüber den vielen hardteilern...




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zu den dh/laeufern: da hab ich auch ein paar als rennradfahrer beschimpft
> 
> klar sind schweizer marathons was... swiss bike masters ist fest eingeplant und grand raid ist au "angedacht". monte generose waere auch nett,... aber da haben wir deutsche meisterschaft
> 
> 2kg fuer stahl... wer leichtbau will nimmt (meist) eh was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Warum ned??? zu leicht??? eventuell kommt da noch ein weisser.
Nicht alle können sich einen spezi Flaha leisten...;-)



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> huebsch  aber der flaschenhalter passt net


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

neee der specci ist ja au aus plastik... nee king, oder halt was anderes klassisches 

mitteldistanz? neee ich brauch die langdistanz... 
und fully war net noetig. der 29er mit 8cm lefty war voellig ausreichend! lag wie ein brett... voll GEIL! 

mensch spammen wir hier DEINEN thread zu


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

JA stimmt eigentlich...übrigens die sattelstütze wird auch aus plastik...bei mir wird eben alles ein bisschen kombiniert.
Ich denke aber das resultat sollte dann eigentlich schon gut rauskommen.


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Mai 2011)

... bei der art der klemmung würde ich mir das aber mit der plaste stütze gaaaaaaanz schwer überlegen. die quetscht nämlich nur, was bei richtig gewählten durchmessern bei ti/alu/stahl stützen nicht wirklich was ausmacht. bei plaste hingegen schon ...

ciao
flo


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2011)

Habe mir das noch gar nicht überlegt. Werde noch über die bücher gehen. Ansinsten gibts ne thomson elite. Mein favorit für das gerät.

danke für die info


----------



## EisenHeinrich (3. Mai 2011)

Geile Sache...ließe sich mein Knie jemals wieder richten - der Aufbau würde gestern starten. Ist der Rahmen teils Wig geschweißt, teils gelötet?

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

Das kann ich dir nicht mal sagen...man findet von dieser firma praktisch nichts im netz. Und wenn nur rennradrahmen.

Glaub ist wirklich ein schmuckstück das ding.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

So, sattelstütze ist bestellt und die gabel sollte dann auch mal eintreffen...habich auch grad bezahlt.

Ich hoffe nur sie passt mit 440mm einbauhöhe.

Die spannung steigt auch bei mir mit jedem tag mehr.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Mai 2011)

EisenHeinrich schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen teils Wig geschweißt, teils gelötet?



Der tolle Rahmen ist wohl fillet brazed und TIG.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

definitive filled brazeT...;-)


----------



## EisenHeinrich (4. Mai 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Der tolle Rahmen ist wohl fillet brazed und TIG.



Jo, wollte mich nur vergewissern - hatte, wie vom Besitzer erwähnt, auch noch nichts von Interloc MTB Rahmen gehört....

TIG ist übrigens Wolfram Passivgas Schweißen auf englisch!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2011)

Hab mir heute einen anderen flaschenhalter gekauft...werde dann mal fotos machen für den vergleich. Was meint ihr???

Schwarz oder weiss??? Meine freundin wollte ihn mir schon wegnehmen für ihr altitutene ne


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

So, diverse teile sind diese woche angekommen...neuer flaschenhalter, LRS, und ja der steuersatz ist auch da.

Obs am wochenende noch reicht etwas zu verbauen muss ich schauen.

Hier mal weitere teile

FSA ORBIT in weiss





ESI- GRIFFE





FlASCHENHALTER in weiss





LRS...DT Swiss 240er S Naben mit ZTR Podium MMX Felgen...ja ich weiss bei ca 78kg stossen die dinger an ihre grenzen aber ich benutz es ja eigentlich nur für leichtes bis mittleres gelände
Mit XTR 9-fach kassette und avid bremsscheiben





Und meine treuer begleiter SYNTACE F99/ Lenker ist ein KCNC SC Bone





Das projekt kommt gut voran. Ich denke bis zum Steeltreff am Lake Luzern sollte es fertig werden. Komme dann mit zwei hübschen an den start. DIe runde werde ich dann aber mit meinem grünen absolvieren.

Muss mal schauen obs heute für den steuersatz reicht.
Die gabel ist unterwegs...mmmhhhh wenn die passt könnte was schönes daraus werden.

Ab montag verweilen meine freundin und ich im südtirol. Trainingsweek für den Monte Generoso Bike Marathon.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2011)

Aha! Hab ich´s doch gewusst! Hoffentlich lenken aber die vielen weißen Teile nicht zu sehr vom Rahmen ab!
Der Lenker passt mit deinem Gewicht? Mir wäre das mit dem F99 zusammen schon zu fragil.

Bisher sieht das sehr vielversprechend aus (bis auf die weißen Griffe!  ) - weiter so! 


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Mai 2011)

'ne Bedienungsanleitung im Flaschenhalter    und der Text  

Bin jedenfalls gespannt auf's Ergebnis.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

Was hast du gewusst???
Die lenker/vorbau kombi fahr ich schon an meinem grünen giesi und am rocky fahr ich sals carbon/Syntace f99 und funktioniert echt gut.

Bin momentan bei ca 78kg...habs selbst fast nicht geglaubt, aber es ist so...mehr training und schon purzeln die pfunde.





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Aha! Hab ich´s doch gewusst! Hoffentlich lenken aber die vielen weißen Teile nicht zu sehr vom Rahmen ab!
> Der Lenker passt mit deinem Gewicht? Mir wäre das mit dem F99 zusammen schon zu fragil.
> 
> Bisher sieht das sehr vielversprechend aus (bis auf die weißen Griffe!  ) - weiter so!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

Hab mir den extra für nopain reingezogenist aus alu

Das teil wird geil.

Hab meinen carbonhobel vor 2 monaten verkauft und dann gemerkt...scheixxxe ich brauch doch wieder eins. Dann sinds 3 räder.





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> 'ne Bedienungsanleitung im Flaschenhalter    und der Text
> 
> Bin jedenfalls gespannt auf's Ergebnis.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte, dass ich wusste, du würdest mit dem Schwarz-Weiß-Kontrast spielen, wenn du schon so fragst, welche Farbe der Flaha haben würde...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

aha...hab mir halt schon recht den kopf zermartert wie man den rahmen aufbauen kann. Schwarz/gold gibts ja nicht an jeder ecke. 

Wollte einfach nichts mit goldenen anbauteilen und da viel die wahl auf schwarz/weiss und das gold fällt da nicht so ab.

Hab heute noch den steuersatz eingepresst...es kommt definitv gut mit schwarz/weiss.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2011)

So, Habe heute nach der ankunft zu hause die gabel ausgepackt und montiert...sieht einfach geil aus. Natürlich hab ich gleich noch die vorbau/lenker kombi draufgemacht.

Hei steffen...danke für die gabel 

Der lrs mit den pneus hab ich auch gleich mal montiert.

Die sattelstütze ist noch auf der post. Wird montags von meiner freundin abgeholt.

Werde euch morgen dann provisorische bilder von der ausbaustufe zeigen. Leider ned so gute, da es wie aus kübeln geregnet hat. 

Bei den bremsen muss ich umdisponieren...ein eigentlicher lieferant von versprochenen bremsen ist leider abgesprungen und braucht sie nun selbst. Wollte nun magura marta sl magnesium montieren, aber die sind schweineteuer.

Bis morgen...da gibt es dann noch bildchen für euch.

Schade nur, dass es nicht viele leute interessiert wie ich mein interloc-rahemn aufbaue. Jetzt macht man mal einfred und niemand interessiert es. 

Bis morgen jungs...greets onkeldoc


----------



## singlestoph (14. Mai 2011)

naja, bilders würden die meisten menschen vielleicht interessieren , aber tragische geschichten von bremsen und anderen verpassten gelegenheiten ....
vielleicht hmmmm im studentenbuchklub aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um männerphantasien usw. und da die meisten wohl eher einfach gestrickt sind hier läuft ohne optische unterstüztung nix


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2011)

Na ja, da muss ich dir natürlich recht geben...ich schau auch lieber bildchen an als nur text.

Bist du gerade in finale?? 24h rennen??

Hab da was gelesen. 

Muss mal schauen obs mit den bildern geht. Sind wirklich schei***e.

Ich denke aber der aufbau wird supi.

greets an die hübschen italienerinnen



singlestoph schrieb:


> naja, bilders würden die meisten menschen vielleicht interessieren , aber tragische geschichten von bremsen und anderen verpassten gelegenheiten ....
> vielleicht hmmmm im studentenbuchklub aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um männerphantasien usw. und da die meisten wohl eher einfach gestrickt sind hier läuft ohne optische unterstüztung nix


----------



## singlestoph (14. Mai 2011)

naja, die drahtigen mageren solo-fahrerinnen kann ich ja grüssen von dir, die sind aber meist mit ihrem freund da und können nicht wirklich englisch und ich kein italienisch .... aber ich versuchs mal ...

da ich ständig fahren muss kann ich auch nicht wirklich bilder machen von da , vielleicht kauf ich nachher ein paar wo ich drauf bin


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2011)

,Hei stoph dann viel glück und kein beinbruch dort unten. Bin ja auch grad aus dem vinschgau zurückgekommen. Das wetter und die trails sind einfach himmlisch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

So, nun da du mich so genötigt hast bilder reinzustellen hier noch was für die "gluschtigen"





und noch eins von der totalen...musste halt in der garage bleiben...grrr





Also stoph dann prostund auf ein gutes rennen. Übrigens der rahmen ist wirkllich der hammer...danke an alle nochmals...schalalaaa


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2011)

Na ein Glück müssen wir nicht bis morgen auf die Fotos warten!
Das sieht schon richtig gut aus!
Wirst du eine Kettenführung verwenden?


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2011)

sieht gud aus


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2011)

Ne, denke nicht. Für den moment schau ich dann obs so gut funzt.
Denke wenn der anschlag stimmt brauchts das ned.

Die leute hier nötigen ja einen auch immer sooooooo!!!

Übrigens...die blauen schrauben am vorbau und für die klemmung der sattelstütze sind aus titan und ned aus alu.

Vorbau muss ich noch schauen ob ich ihn dann negativ montier. Konnte bei der gabel keinen spacer (1cm) mehr reintun.




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Na ein Glück müssen wir nicht bis morgen auf die Fotos warten!
> Das sieht schon richtig gut aus!
> Wirst du eine Kettenführung verwenden?
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2011)

*Hust* Apropos Gabel... ich wäre ja für eine stählerne, schwarz glänzende.


Das Titan sieht man der Farbe aber an. Also nur keine Angst vor solchen Spekulationen!


----------



## Odal (14. Mai 2011)

Es wird ein sehr schöner Aufbau!

Gefällt mir!

Ich hätte allerdings auch eine Interlock Gabel montiert :







Aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Nordpol (14. Mai 2011)

> naja, bilders würden die meisten menschen vielleicht interessieren , aber tragische geschichten von bremsen und anderen verpassten gelegenheiten ....
> vielleicht hmmmm im studentenbuchklub aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um männerphantasien usw. und da die meisten wohl eher einfach gestrickt sind hier läuft ohne optische unterstüztung nix


schöner thread, und schönes radl...
.
.
.
.
.
bis auf die Kurbel...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2011)

Habe noch ne andere gabel die mit dem rahmen dabei war aber eben...krumme gabeln gefallen mir ned so. 

Ne pace wollte ich schon immer mal verbauen aber da gabs nie was hübsches. Diese ist mir dann so schön zugeflogen;-)

Ja die farben bei titan sind echt sche***e man. Vielleicht wechsle ich dann wieder auf schwarz.

@odal:
Sorry, aber die gabel ist wirklich geschmacksache...



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *Hust* Apropos Gabel... ich wäre ja für eine stählerne, schwarz glänzende.
> 
> 
> Das Titan sieht man der Farbe aber an. Also nur keine Angst vor solchen Spekulationen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2011)

Kleine zugabe von gestern...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2011)

die roten schnellspanner müssen weg
 und zwar subito zio dottore  oro/bianco/blu genügt vollkommen 


 .........so ist das eben bei den aufbaufäden, man wird genötigt oder bleibt beratungsresistent


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .........so ist das eben bei den aufbaufäden, man wird genötigt oder bleibt beratungsresistent



wobei zweiteres für die eigene Psyche besser ist....

KLASSE, das wird ein heisses Teil!

@Interlockgabel...

immer dieses alte Graffl.....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Mai 2011)

Das wird ein supertoller Aufbau!

Mit dem weissen SLR sieht's sicher spitze aus. 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> die roten schnellspanner müssen weg



Auch meine Meinung.  Optisch ideal wären mMn z.B. Cook Bros Racing- oder Hope-Schnellspanner. Und wenn wir schon bei den Details sind: Aheadkappe um 90 Grad drehen.  

Sonst mag ich ja keine Goldketten , aber in dem Fall würde ich wegen dem goldigen Rahmenschriftzug ne Ausnahme machen. 


So: Und jetzt ganz schnell - weitermachen.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen...dachte mir noch die schnellspanner passen zu den aufklebern der felgen und dem einen aufkleber des rahmens aber muss schon sagen die stechen da aus dem ganzen gefüge raus. Hab ja noch tune in schwarz und nehm die DT einfach für den slr von meinem rockyschon wieder genötigt

Eventuell kommen da auch noch blaue rein. Bei den bremsen muss ich noch schauen. weisse formula rx wären auch noch was.

Mit den bremsen wirds noch was dauern. Da hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt ob weiss oder schwarz.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Mai 2011)

Odal schrieb:


> Interlock Gabel



@odal & @nebeljäger
Interloc - ohne "k".  

@oncel doc
Und ohne Interloc-Gabel.  

Bremsen schwarz, sonst sind zu viele weiße Akzente.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2011)

gerade habe ich ne magura marta magnesium gesehen 260.- euronen...verdammt heiss die dinger.

werde ,ir schwarze zulegen...brauch ja ne gleich wieder teures material an meinem neuen. 

die gabel die drauf ist passt schon gut so. Geb i nimmer her.

So, nun ist es eine Avid C SL geworden in schwarz.


----------



## Odal (15. Mai 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @Interlockgabel...
> 
> immer dieses alte Graffl.....



Wieso alte Geraffel.

Der Rahmen ist doch auch kultig&Klassisch.

Und Pace ist ja auch eine klassische und kultige Marke.

Desweiteren war es ja nur Vorschlag/Meinung/Kritik.......

Ich könnte ja auch sagen: Immer dieser post-moderne Kram.

Und außerdem habe ich doch geschrieben, da es Geschmacksache ist.


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

Odal schrieb:


> Wieso alte Geraffel.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist doch auch kultig&Klassisch.
> 
> ...



oh, da nimmt mich einer wohl zu ernst....

nö, ich mein weils einfach generationsmässig nicht zur z.b Schaltung, Bremse etc. dazupasst. Ausserdem hat sie eh keine Disk-Aufnahmen, oder täusch ich mich da...

eben Geschmacksache....


----------



## Odal (15. Mai 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> oh, da nimmt mich einer wohl zu ernst....
> 
> nö, ich mein weils einfach generationsmässig nicht zur z.b Schaltung, Bremse etc. dazupasst. Ausserdem hat sie eh keine Disk-Aufnahmen, oder täusch ich mich da...
> 
> eben Geschmacksache....



Ok,das mit den Disk habe ich übersehen. "Time-correct" ist der momentane Aufbau aber auch nicht.

Aber das Bike gefällt mir trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2011)

dann erklär uns doch bitte mal aus welcher zeit der rahmen kommt

ich weis es nämlich nicht obwohl er zwischenzeitlich bei mir rumlag

....


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2011)

denke mal frühes aktuelles Jahrtausend


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2011)

Jep das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Tja und time korreckt sind meine aufbauten eigentlich nie

Bei mir muss es als erstes mal hübsch aussehen, weil ich ned mit einem unschönen bike gerne fahre.

Die sattelstütze wird eh noch einige schocken...carbon wird kommen.

Wenn das nicht funzt wirds eh ne thomson elite.

He stoph schon fertig in finale??? Wie wars??


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2011)

das denke ich auch ich wollts aber eigentlich vom herrn mit der timecorect phantasie hören.
kritisieren kann jeder gute vorschläge sollte man aber dann schon bringen.
ausser man gibt sofort zu dass man sich von einem ungutem gefühl lenken lässt.
das mit der geschmackssache ist sowas unklar-schmierig-gefühlsdusseliges kritisieren ohne aber die eier zu haben zu sagen dass es einem nicht gefällt. auf jeden fall total unmännlich.

was an einem stahlrahmen von einem amerikanischen teilehersteller (der in der klassischen zeit alberne federgabeln gebaut hatte) der aus tangerohren irgendwo in japan oder china gebaut wurde und der erst noch moderne discbremsen hat klassisch kultig sein soll möge mir doch mal jemand vortanzen ... soeinquatsch.

das ist doch ein moderner und zeitgemässer stahlrahmen. nur weil er aus stahl gebaut ist ists noch lange klein klassiker und wenn man der gängigen definition aus dem classic forum folgen würde ist es sogar gut wenn er nicht klassisch ist. wenn das wort eigentlich "classy" im sinn von (hat) klasse gemeint ist und ich wegen kulturellen unterschieden vielleicht .... tuts mir natürlich leid um die vielen zerschriebenen buchstaben

wenn man konsequent klassisch bauen wollte müsste man wohl AMP Bremsen und Gabel anbauen und sich dann beschweren das da IS2000 disctabs am rahmen .... goldene rockshox disc müssten dran aber dann gibts wieder nur silberne naben .....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die sattelstütze wird eh noch einige schocken...carbon wird kommen.



Mach das bloß nicht!!! Am Ende wirds noch ne weiße Carbonstütze von pazzzaz oder selcof  Hoffe jetzt hab ich hier niemand auf Ideen gebracht. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> J
> Wenn das nicht funzt wirds eh ne thomson elite.



Die darfst Du gleich verbauen.  Spart Dir Zeit und Diskussionen.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2011)

Tja die ist bestellt und ist schon auf der post abholbereit...ist eine 400er von token von nino. Ist mal ein versuch wert und wenns nicht gut ist tausche ich die stütze gegen die vom grünen.

Nein und ist definitiv nicht weiss!!!! Hab jetzt genug weiss dran.
Vielleicht gibts noch weisse schaltzüge für das eine kabel.

Ich denke ne carbonstütze passt eventuell zur carbongabel.

Hei und am schluss muss es ja mir gefallen.

Das einzige weisse ist jetzt noch der sattel und dann is gut.


----------



## Odal (16. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das denke ich auch ich wollts aber eigentlich vom herrn mit der timecorect phantasie hören.
> kritisieren kann jeder gute vorschläge sollte man aber dann schon bringen.
> ausser man gibt sofort zu dass man sich von einem ungutem gefühl lenken lässt.
> das mit der geschmackssache ist sowas unklar-schmierig-gefühlsdusseliges kritisieren ohne aber die eier zu haben zu sagen dass es einem nicht gefällt. auf jeden fall total unmännlich.
> ...



Was für eine time-correct Phantasie?
Ich habe defintiv nicht geschrieben,das der Aufbau mir nicht gefällt.Und wenn dann hätte ich es wohl geschrieben.

Zur Geschichte von Interloc :
http://www.mombat.org/Interloc.htm

Und albern ist die Interloc Federgabel defintiv nicht.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Mai 2011)

Odal schrieb:


> Was für eine time-correct Phantasie?
> Ich habe defintiv nicht geschrieben,das der Aufbau mir nicht gefällt.Und wenn dann hätte ich es wohl geschrieben.
> 
> Zur Geschichte von Interloc :
> ...



@odal
an dieser "time-correct" Gschicht bin denk ich ich schuld. Hab mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte einfach das die besagte Interloc Gabel in meinen Augen funktionsmässig einfach nicht zum Aufbau passt. Wenn Federgabel dann irgendwas bewährtes.....
Aber zerstören wir nicht den schönen Thread mit Diskussionen die oncel_doc  eh nix bringen. Die Gabel die er raufmacht hat er sich wohl reiflich überlegt, und ich find sie auch passend, und schön nebenbei.

@oncel_doc

hab Nino's Token auch an meinem neuen 29er....unauffällig, leicht, und recht passabel gefertigt. In 27.2 auch noch recht komfortabel!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die info nebeljäger...da hab ich zum glück ja mal was gutes geordert.

Hoffe es funktioniert mit der klemmung...nicht dasss das carbongerör zu schaden kommt. 

na wird schon gutgehen. Bin echt "kribbelig" wies dann mit stütze und weissem sattel aussieht. Die esi-griffe hab ich ja noch gestern montiert.

Einfach klasse und muss sagen fühlen sich supi an.

Übrigens:

Ich bin absolut für kritik und anregungen. Mir kann auch jemand sagen es gefällt ihm nicht oder anregungen anbringen. Ob ich diese dann umsetzt ist ja mir überlassen. Lass mich ja nicht gleich bei allem überreden.

Was ich hier aufbaue ist einfach mein stil, auch mit dem durcheinander den komponenten ist mir egal, hauptsache es passt zusammen als ganzes.

also weiter so jungs...

Am mittwoch gibt es dann weitere bilder, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.
Bremsen sind jetzt definitiv Avid elixir C SL in schwarz 140/160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (16. Mai 2011)

jaja, Herr Dockta hat Stil...

btw. hab auch Carbongestell(Tune Kom-Vor), mit etwas Gefühl 0 Problem)
Die Yokes sind eigentlich recht schön entgratet, kontrollieren schadet aber doch nicht!

Welche Esi's hast du? Ich bin von meinen Race auch sehr angetan...

irgendwie denk ich ich hab ja auch Stil wenn der Dockta s'gleiche nimmt...nur die Avid tät ich nicht(mehr) nehmen


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2011)

Der onkeldockta is eben ned nur ein frauenversteher auch ein bikeversteher...

Habe die dickeren esi's, da ich bis jetzt immer ritchey griffe gefahren bin.
*ESI grips - Chunky Fuel / weiss*


Am grünen frosch von mir bin ich sie heute das erste mal gefahren und sind wirklich top. Guter gripppppp und breite.

Wollte eigentlich auch keine avid nehmen, da meine freundin mit ihrer vorderbremse immer druckverlust hat.
Dachte aber die neuen sind nimmer so problematisch.

Echt ka***e, da ich vor einiger zeit ein satz hope race an jemanden von hier verkauft habe Die könnte ich jetzt wieder gut gebrauchen.




nebeljäger schrieb:


> jaja, Herr Dockta hat Stil...
> 
> btw. hab auch Carbongestell(Tune Kom-Vor), mit etwas Gefühl 0 Problem)
> Die Yokes sind eigentlich recht schön entgratet, kontrollieren schadet aber doch nicht!
> ...


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Echt ka***e, da ich vor einiger zeit ein satz hope race an jemanden von hier verkauft habe Die könnte ich jetzt wieder gut gebrauchen.



ich auch!!

Avid, ich sag nur wegen einem O-Ring das ganze Druckpunkteinstellungsschraubenpipapo kaufen....
die haben bei mir den Kaokou ausgschüttet....


aber deine Elixir funktioniert sicher....


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2011)

Odal schrieb:


> Und albern ist die Interloc Federgabel defintiv nicht.



Aber sicher mal grandios hässlich! sowas will man doch nun wirklich nicht an seinem rad hängen haben. buhaaa....

machense mal weiter herr doktor. ich wäre wohl nie auf die idee gekommen da weisse parts dranzuschrauben, aber bin gespannt wie am ende rauskommt. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich das teil dann ende sommer live beäugen kann


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2011)

Na klar wird das teil bis dann fertig sein versus. Werden beide dann hübsch rausgeputzt bereit stehen um es zu beäugen.

Der 3. sept. steht ja immer noch.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Mai 2011)

Das wird schick. Ich freue mich auf das Ergebnis. 

Der Sinn von Klassikerliebe und Time-correctness hört m.M.n. auf, wenn das Bike bestimmunsgemäß bewegt werden soll und erhebliche Funktionseinbußen zu erwarten wären. Bei einer zig Jahre alten Federgabel ist das der Fall.

In diesem Sinne: Weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2011)

Sorry mein verbaler auswuchs aber das ding sieht einfach nur hammermässig grandios geil aus. Das ist natürlich meine meinung.

Die stütze...ein heisses eisen. Passt wie die faust aufs auge.

Mir gefällts einfach wirklich saugut.

Jetzt mal die neuen bilder der ausbaustuffe.





Natürlich darf ein bild von der seite ned fehlen.









ich hab das gefühl es einfach zu schnell vorwärts


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2011)

das wird echt schick! aber die aufkleber muessen noch von der felge, die passen net. oder du machst welche in schwarz weiss drauf. das koennte dann besser kommen.
das blau an den pedalen muss au noch irgend wo nochmal kommen, oder weg ... (verdammt werd ich pedantisch )

aehm... gerade gesehen... was ist das fuer ne monster scheibe???


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2011)

DAs mit den aufklebern ist sone sache...sind eigentlich die übrigen meiner freundin. Da muss ich noch schauen falls man sie wieder verkaufen möchte. 

Das blau habe ich noch an einigen schräubchen beim flaschenhalter,vorbau und bei der sattelklemmschraube.

Kommen dann eventuell noch blaue schnellspanner. Oder einfach die von meinem grünen in schwarz silber drauf und gut ist. Hoffe die defekten roten sind dann wieder zurück für mein grünes. Da ist mir ja die feder gebrochen. Das blau gefällt mir aber noch...sticht so schön aus dem schwarz/weissen raus.

Monsterscheibe??? Ne Ne vorne ist ne 180er und hinten ne 160er von avid.
Mit der bremse kommen da aber dann ne 160er vorne und hinten ne 140er rein.

Bremse sollte bald mal da sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2011)

ahh ok,... dann wendet sich ja alles zum guten


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2011)

whauuu schön....

sogar die weisse Kurbel lässt mich nicht an der momentan verspeisten Semmel ersticken....


----------



## zingel (18. Mai 2011)

kommt gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2011)

Noch zwei bilder wo man vielleicht mehr sieht. Wenn alels gutgeht könnte es am wochenende mit den bremsen weitergehen.

HAbe jetzt vorne die 160er scheibe montiert und hinten sollte ja mit der bremse noch die 140er kommen.





und noch eines von der hübschen stütze.





Farbreste werden dann noch entfernt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2011)

die stuetze ist nett,... aber die "marmorierung" passt net 100%ig zum komplett schwarzen rahmen.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2011)

ja das stimmt, ned ganz aber ansonsten wirklich hübsch das ding.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2011)

ich finds so weit sehr hübsch, obwohl ich weiss eigentlich gesehen habe.
carbonstütze an mtb wäre generell nicht so meins. zum aktuellen aufbau passt sie aber.

zur stütze wurde schon viel geschrieben, wegen der carbongabel hat noch niemand gemoppert? oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2011)

Doch doch, da hab ich schon angebote für eine stahlgabel bekommen.

Bleibt aber so, bei mir wird eben moderne mit älterem vermischt...eigentlich is ja nur der rahmen das ältere daran.

Habe die alte gabel die vorher dran war noch zu hause, falls jemand sie gebrauchen kann.

Wenn jemand interesse hat per PN.

Weiss ist sonst au ned mein ding aber bei dem rahmen passt das so. Ist ja ned zu viel weiss dran.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Doch doch, da hab ich schon angebote für eine stahlgabel bekommen.



na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bleibt aber so, bei mir wird eben moderne mit älterem vermischt...eigentlich is ja nur der rahmen das ältere daran.



finde ich gut! mache ich auch gerne.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Mai 2011)

klassische Moderne - moderne Klassik    

So nen Mix find ich jedenfalls auch gut. 










bis auf minimale Details


----------



## Odal (20. Mai 2011)

Das Rad sieht schon gut aus.

Würde ein 34er KB montieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2011)

Werde mal mit dem 32er kettenblatt schaue, aber mein gedanke geht auch richtung 34 kb. Dort wo ich es einsätze ist das meiste eher flach und nur mit kurzen anstiegen gespickt.

Wird dann eher auch für grundlagentraining im leichten gelände gebraucht.

Oder...na ja vielleicht auch mal für die fahrt vor die eisdiele


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Mai 2011)

Gestern sind noch die bremsen gekommen. Da ich aber nicht zu hause sein kann wirds vorerst keine bilder vom aufbau geben.
Werde nächstes wochenende mit dem aufbau weitermachen. Vielleicht wirds ja fertig.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2011)

Leute, wollte doch mein neues dieses wochenende fertigstellen. Sche**e man das schaltwerk fehlt noch und ohne das geht nix.*****

Na ja muss euch  leider vertrösten.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> und ohne das geht nix.*****



singlespeed


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2011)

Ha, ihr habt ja alle gut lachen...wollte doch dieses wochenende die erste runde drehen sniff.

Na ja wird schon noch. Trotzdem wurde gebiket.
Allen eine schöne woche...


----------



## singlestoph (30. Mai 2011)

> :singlespeed:





versus schrieb:


>



mach das nicht, das ist doof


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mach das nicht, das ist doof


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2011)

Lass mich doch nicht verbiegen hier
Wird so belassen wies ist. Die gabel, die schaltung, die griffe...u.s.w.

Bin es ja noch nicht mal gefahren...halt doch bin schonmal ein bischen runtergerollt bei mir

Gebremst hab ich da mit meinen füssen, das ergebnis...neue schuhe.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2011)

so, nun ist es soweit. Mein projekt ist heute eben fertig aufgebaut.
Ich hab euch nun genug mit meinem geschwafel hingehalten.

Noch ein paar impressionen mit dem finalen bild des fertigen interloc aufbaus.

Leider kann ich das bike dieses wochenende nicht probefahren, da ich in mendrisio verweile um den monte generoso bikemarathon zu bestreiten.
los gehts:

Schwarze avid bremsen...





Das ganze in der totalen





antrieb









Mit neuem kurbelblatt...36er





und nun das finale...





Hoffe es gefällt euch. Kritik mag ich ertragen, kann aber auch eventuell an mir abprallen

Allen ein schbönes wochenende.
greets onkeldoc


----------



## gtbiker (3. Juni 2011)

Yo,
schicker Bock! 
Wie sicherst du die Kette gegen das abfliegen?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2011)

Im moment sichere ich sie nicht. Fahr ohne und schau mal.
Mein kollege der einen eigenen bikeladen hat kontrollierte das ganze und hat es mal für tauglich erklärt.

Fahren und mal schauen...



gtbiker schrieb:


> Yo,
> schicker Bock!
> Wie sicherst du die Kette gegen das abfliegen?
> Grüße


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)

wirklich schöner aufbau 

meine vorbehalte bzgl. 'ner plaste stütze bei dieser art stützen "(zer)quetschung" hatte ich ja schon geäussert. wenn ich den dann noch den auszug der stütze sehe ...  

kette ist deutlich zu lang um dauerhaft mit ohne führung zu funktionieren, da viel zu wenig spannung. 
die schaltrollen sollten in dem fall bei klein/gross höchstens exakt übereinander stehen, besser sogar wenn die untere ca. 'nen fingerbreit weiter nach vorne gespannt ist.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2011)

guten morgen

Die stütze hat ned mal so ein grossen auszug. Das wird durch das foto verzerrt. Auszug ist 21cm bei stützenlänge 40cm. Denke also der auszug ist nicht das problem. 
Die kette hat schon recht spannung. Ich danke aber ein bis 2 glieder gehen da noch. Ansonsten kommt das schaltwerk im kleinsen gang schon weit nach vorne. 

muss das ganze einfach mal so fahren und dann nach und nach anpassen. Werde euch natürlich entsprechend berichten wie sich das ding fahren lässt.

Danke für eures lob für den hobel.


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Juni 2011)

whauu....wirklich schön
Auch die weissen Akzente find ich nicht überschwänglich...bis auf den weissen Steuersatz, der mir aber auch von der Form nicht besonders gefällt, oder liegts nur an der Farbe....hmmm
schwarzer Acros AH3 ?

Waren bei deinen ESI Grips diese Lenkerkappen dabei?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2011)

Na ja der FSA orbit trägt schon arg fett auf. Vielleciht kommt da mal noch ein mortop drauf.

Das sind lenkerkappen von meinem Rocky mountain new element die ich nicht mehr gebraucht habe.

und jetzt ab gehts ins tessin. Wir lesen uns am sonntsg abend wieder.
greets und have fun...




nebeljäger schrieb:


> whauu....wirklich schön
> Auch die weissen Akzente find ich nicht überschwänglich...bis auf den weissen Steuersatz, der mir aber auch von der Form nicht besonders gefällt, oder liegts nur an der Farbe....hmmm
> schwarzer Acros AH3 ?
> 
> Waren bei deinen ESI Grips diese Lenkerkappen dabei?


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2011)

ich labbere nun gegen den strom 
die weissen akzente stören mich(nun) irgendwie 

p.s viel spass am generoso...
 wollte da auch hin
 aber meine kaputten rippen verdammen mich zum flachfahren ohne lungenanstrengung


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...
> aber meine kaputten rippen verdammen mich zum flachfahren ohne lungenanstrengung



wie  
altersbedingte ausfallerscheinungen oder jugendlicher leichtsinn?

gute besserung!

ciao
flo


----------



## elrond (4. Juni 2011)

Kurz und schmerzlos, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht. Muß es auch nicht. Würde man alle weißen Teile gegen schwarze tauschen, das Radel wäre seeehr lecker, so das Gegenteil davon.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> wie
> altersbedingte ausfallerscheinungen oder jugendlicher leichtsinn?
> 
> gute besserung!
> ...


 ...1 mai 2011 16.35  ESTEREL GEBIRGE... schotter- sehr loser und grober schotter......
 sturz  und aufprall auf das lenkerende und stein...
alterbedingte konzentrationsmangelund müdigkeit  gepaart mit  jugendlicher leichtsinn..... blöde sache mein guter....


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)

ach du schei$$e! 
da hast du ja vermutlich sogar noch glück gehabt 

ich melde mich die tage mal, ich hab zur zeit etwas mehr zeit wie auch schon 

ciao 
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2011)

sehr geil geworde der bock, aber so was mrp maessiges wuerde ich noch dran machen.
glaub mir, so ein salto ueber den lenker, weil dir beim ansprinten die kette runter faellt,... DAS tut echt weh!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2011)

@elrond
Man kann nicht jedem anspruch genügenmuss man ja nicht. Darum sind ja individualbauten da.

@don trailo
WAS!!!! du fällst mir einfach so in den rücken??? Ja ja dieser jugendliche leichtsin gepaart mit losem untergrund kann einem immer wieder mal zum verhängniss werden.

Ach ja, noch was zum monte generoso bikemarathon:
Kurz und schmerzlos, es war beschissenes wetter. Voll der echte agromatsch. Mein bike sieht aus wie ein jahr gealtert. Morgen ist bikeservice an meinem und das meiner freundin angesagt. Zum glück muss ich erst am abend arbeiten gehen.
4:32h und teilweise konnte man nicht mal mehr fahren, da so viel schlamm am bike. Die bidons mit wasser hab ich für den bikewasch unterwegs gebraucht.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2011)

Danke sascha

Werde es mir demnach wirklich überlegen.

Zum glück warst du nicht am monte generoso heute. Team zaboo war ned so schlecht.

So ne schlammschlacht habe ich in meiner karreiere als mountainbiker noch nie erlebt. Abartig...




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr geil geworde der bock, aber so was mrp maessiges wuerde ich noch dran machen.
> glaub mir, so ein salto ueber den lenker, weil dir beim ansprinten die kette runter faellt,... DAS tut echt weh!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2011)

net ueberlegen, machen. das ist echt nicht lustig... im einem moment noch voll am druecken und im naechsten moment schon VOR dem rad... nene, brauch ich nimmer!

ich war am sa bei der deutschen... 13. der alten maenner... zu kurz fuer mich, aber sau geil!`


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> net ueberlegen, machen. das ist echt nicht lustig... im einem moment noch voll am druecken und im naechsten moment schon VOR dem rad... nene, brauch ich nimmer!



hatte ich auch schon und kann auch nur davon abraten ! ! !
so schnell kann man gar nicht schei$$e schreien wie man da den abgang macht. 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich war am sa bei der deutschen... 13. der alten maenner...


----------

